# TV tuner - internal or external?



## Tanveerpa (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,
I want to buy a tv tuner card. Which one would be better-internal or externak? Which one will be good in case of internal? My budget is 1.5 k.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a Beetel Fun TV USB Stick for Rs 900 only , very good for its price !!!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2011)

an external USB TV tuner card will be better if you are not planning to record the shows. else go with internal tuner.


----------



## d3p (Mar 14, 2011)

Check Avermedia AverGo USB External TV Tuner, comes with video recording as well suits your budget.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Mar 14, 2011)

@ d3p5kor 
Thank you!

What is the price of Avermedia AverGo USB External TV Tuner you suggested?

And does the recording quality will be good enough?  (Coz the interface is USB!)


----------



## d3p (Mar 14, 2011)

it costs 1.6k & video quality is same as of DVD quality.
Recently i purchased from bangalore for my GF, which is used on her laptop & quite amazing & Comes with lot a feature on that budget. This is used in TATA SKY SD

Model : *www.avermedia.com/avertv/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=495&device=2

The only problem i faced is the initial installation & learning the usage of those features.

Note: If you are planning to buy a HD Connection, then don't opt for this & IMO your budget is not sufficient for a HD tuner.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

Tanveerpa said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy a tv tuner card. Which one would be better-internal or externak? Which one will be good in case of internal? My budget is 1.5 k.



I guess for an external TV Tuner u dnt have to switch on the CPU..only Monitor & TV Tuner can be switched on...


----------



## d3p (Mar 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I guess for an external TV Tuner u dnt have to switch on the CPU..only Monitor & TV Tuner can be switched on...



If OP wants a use the external tv tuner with HDMI or VGA cable, then no need of switching ON the CPU, only monitor will do the job along with Speakers, but if the external tv tuner card comes with USB then OP has switch on the CPU.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 14, 2011)

That means one can use external TV tuner without switching the CPU.
Thats great!!!
So, OP can watch TV on his monitor even if he doesnt switch on his system. That means much less power consumption.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Mar 15, 2011)

except power consumption is there any drawbacks of internal one? Btw i have 20' lcd with dvi.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

i used to find a kind of hisss...noise when you switch on the TV tuner till you manually switch it off.


----------

